# Rewarm goat colostrum twice???



## guessa1 (Jun 11, 2014)

I fed my bottle babies colostrum...they drank about 3 of the 4 oz I had warmed each. Can I save the last 1oz and reserve later? How long can it sit out at room temp before I need to dump the bottle?

Thank you!!! Our babies were born this afternoon!!!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

congrats on new babies...

I would not reuse colostrum or any milk if the babies sucked from the bottle its in, lots of slobbery back wash with bacteria can break down the milk while it sits...like baby food does...if its just left over in a pan and was gently heated then I think it should be fine to reheat and use..


----------



## guessa1 (Jun 11, 2014)

Thank you so much for the quick reply Happybleats! Ahhhh I'm a nervous first time goat baby mom!  So my new babies should be up and walking around and then sleeping and eating and is there anything I should be watching out for? I don't really now what normal baby goat behavior IS.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Oh I understand!!! Babies are bouncy and playful...they do sleep a bit more at first...you will see their first poo as a black tarry poo then yellow, pasty...might need to keep that clean if it sticks to them...after a week to two weeks poop begins to shape up...some sooner some later, babies poop several times a day and pee twice that much..so you want to make sure poop is happening..if not enema is needed asap...Dont over feed, weigh baby and multiply that by 16 to get weight in oz..then multiply that by 10-12% to see how much PER DAY they need..divide into at least 4 bottles...after each bottle, feel tummy while baby is standing...you want a nice flat firm tummy, not poochy and not sunken in....adjust milk +/- 1/4 oz per day until you have that flat firm tummy...Babies will guilt you to feeding them more...be strong lol mom allows only so much then she walks away cause she knows too much can make baby sick...Feed goats milk if you can ...if not whole cows milk is a good choice over replacers..
Most important..enjoy them..and relax...


----------



## guessa1 (Jun 11, 2014)

So they have been alive for almost 8 hours and I have not seen a poop yet from either. They have peed a lot! Way more than I expected, but no poop. How long should I wait before an enema?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

they should have poops the black tar like poop...how are they acting?? do you have dogs  they tend to enjoy clean up :GAAH: making it hard for us to keep track....if not I would go a head and do an enema...
mix 1 tablespoon oil or Olive or casteroil...something like that in about 1/2 cup warm water...with a syringe ( no needle) stir and draw some up..insert just the tip and slowly fill baby up gently, massage tummy well, after each dose.....don't over fill... do4-5 cc at a time..it can take 30-40 minutes to get results..be patient...Enemas do not hurt..but baby wont like them...


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

How much milk have they had so far?


----------



## guessa1 (Jun 11, 2014)

They babies seemed to be happy, content and playful for a little bit before getting sleepy. One is always ready for the bottle and seems smart about it, but the other seems to be not as quick but once she figures it out, then she drinks, but not quite the entire thing. They still had not pooped by 3am so I did give them an enema at that time and they both pooped a few minutes afterward and there has been more pooping today! Hooray! Poor little things! Thanks for the help with this!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Great!!!! Good they pooped!!!


----------

